#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸報到

## 提格

大家好我是提格~
是隻什麼都不會的小老虎
只會拿個線稿塗塗色
感謝接受我委託的大大們把我畫出來<3

本來就很愛毛毛，六月到獸莎玩後整個獸心大爆發>///<
之後追了不少作品，很喜歡虎爺、洸哉、豪、普羅、Dr. K、烈子、灰田...
喜歡打桌遊，喜歡可愛又有趣的策略遊戲，像商人谷、御竹園、Smash Up之類的
目前對獸裝很有興趣，好喜歡抱抱喔>///<

總之，請大家多多指教囉~

----------


## 月光雪貂

嗨~，提格~，歡迎你來到狼之樂園，如果在這裡有什麼問題都可以去扒文或是來聊天室詢問喔~

我也很喜歡桌遊，有玩過阿瓦隆、矮人礦坑、駱駝大賽、富饒之城、SPYFALL等

以後也請你多多指教~

----------


## 峰峰

Hi 提格

有在聊天室見過面~ :jcdragon-hi: 
我是畫畫學的很慢的狼獸人(其實也想要狼的型態!?)

也很喜歡接觸關於獸方面的動畫及遊戲
我對毛毛裝也很有興趣呢~滿喜歡某些獸的毛毛裝 :jcdragon-drool: 
桌遊我比較少玩.. (可以推薦給我XD雖然朋友應該沒辦法陪我玩
歡迎你來到狼之樂園~ :jcdragon-pounce:

----------


## 祇森

提格嗨嗨!!
都是貓科我們來擊個爪~ :jcdragon-mos: 

要把文的每一件衣服都扒好扒乾淨喲(?

我也只會拿支鉛筆隨便畫畫圖，還不是很會用繪圖軟體上色 :jcdragon-tired: 

比較喜翻克勞 :高興: 

現在是個正在追名逐利的學測生、剛跟朋友斷交、複習考考得有點不理想....等等等負面效果纏身的狀態~~

嘛！很高興認識你~ :jcdragon-spin2:

----------


## 白雨云

這裡是喜歡虎爺的雨云!
很高興認識你!也可以叫我白雲喔~
雖然因為憧憬著能將心中景象描繪出來的大大們而開始了學習,但現在還只是個上色+電繪無能的鉛筆手繪流=w=
桌遊稍有接觸,玩過阿瓦隆,風聲,三國殺,城隍神等.
目前希望可以以攝影者的身分接觸更多的獸裝,也想抱抱~>///<

總之,歡迎你~!

p.s.犬塚和阿爾斯蘭也很棒!XD

----------


## 提格

感謝大家的歡迎~(擁抱)
受大家影響，最近也開始研究畫畫了
目前怎麼畫都會變成犬系，明明自己是貓貓的說 :狐狸超不爽: 

克勞萌萌呆呆的也很喜歡，永遠暖心的虎爺是超喜歡~
因為個性比較害羞，需要一起討(嘴)論(砲)的遊戲很實在很不擅長
還是喜歡四人左右的遊戲，很推薦Smash Up(大殺四方)這款卡片遊戲，整個歡樂

目前的苦惱是遇到喜歡的東西會停不下來，追劇都是直接一天看一季
昨天Shadow Wolf Mysteries一打就是三小時 :jcdragon-xp: 

總之，謝謝大家~

----------

